# Boarding a doe for breeding



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi all! I'm new here.  

I'm going to be boarding a doe at my place to breed her to my buck.  I really would like to only keep her for 1 cycle (I'd probably keep her for a month), but I'm wondering if transporting her after she's recently bred.  Will it stress her enough to miscarry?  

Also, how much is a typical boarding fee?  It's for a 4-Her, so I don't want to over charge, but I want to be fair to myself.  He's a registered buck, if that makes a difference.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh, and should I guarantee a pregnancy or not?


----------



## lilhill (Oct 23, 2009)

Folks that I know of who board for breeding charge $2.00 - $2.50 a day.  

After breeding, it shouldn't affect the doe to return her back to her home.  The only time I don't allow does to be transported is during the last 6 weeks of her pregancy.

I don't do outside breeding, so I can't answer whether you should guarantee the breeding took or not.  Sorry.


----------



## kimmyh (Oct 23, 2009)

I charge $200. for the breeding and no board fee unless they want the doe to stay past her cycle. If they do, it is $5.00 per day, per goat.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.  

I'm thinking of charging $100.  I could break it down as $75 for the breeding and $25 for board for 1 heat cycle.  If he wants her to stay for a second cycle, I could charge another $25.  

Sound fair?


----------



## kimmyh (Oct 23, 2009)

I will breed a doe up to three times, after that they need to pay another service fee. Trying to settle does who have issues, should not become the problem of the buck owner-been there, done that.


----------



## no nonsense (Oct 26, 2009)

kimmyh said:
			
		

> I will breed a doe up to three times, after that they need to pay another service fee. Trying to settle does who have issues, should not become the problem of the buck owner-been there, done that.


That sounds reasonable. I've had buck owners continue to honor a stud service for the entire season, as long as the doe continued to come into heat, but no more after that. That's OK with the typical seasonal breeding dairy goat, but becomes a problem with some of these year round cycling breeds. I've never understood how stallion owners can guarantee a live foal, especially when their stallion is proven, but then again, we're talking a lot more money, and they're not out anything if they need to rebreed a mare, other than a little time to do the rebreeding.


----------



## currycomb (Oct 26, 2009)

wow we were too cheap. we charged 25.00 and kept goat for 2 months. that way if she missed on her first cycle, she usually took on second. reg. buck and grade does


----------



## no nonsense (Oct 27, 2009)

currycomb said:
			
		

> wow we were too cheap. we charged 25.00 and kept goat for 2 months. that way if she missed on her first cycle, she usually took on second. reg. buck and grade does


You lost money on feed alone, and got nothing for your labor and stud service, not to mention compensation for the risk of introducing something to your herd. Boarding is a luxury for the doe owner. If you offer it, *charge for it*, otherwise doe owner can come back every month.


----------

